# Broadcom 4313 in FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE



## mercurius (Oct 26, 2019)

I am trying to make it working. I found this post https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/is-it-possible-to-use-the-broadcom-bcm4313.26616/ and did everything as written there (found Windows driver, used ndisgen and rebuilt ndis module with the patch), but I still have kernel panics when I try to load bcmwl564_sys.ko (converted driver)

Did anyone make it working in FreeBSD-12? Maybe, is there another solution?


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 26, 2019)

mercurius said:


> Maybe, is there another solution?



Try the bwn(4) driver. The driver requiers a firmware kernel module, provided by _net/bwn-firmware-kmod _ . Have the kernel source installed befor building from port the module.

Set in /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
```
If the chip is a low power model change the last line to `bwn_v4_lp_ucode_load="YES"`.


----------



## trev (Oct 27, 2019)

Mt Google says: "I have never managed to get wifi drivers to work under amd64 project evil – only ever i386 release.  Under amd64, if I use the 32bit drivers, the driver just doesnt attach.  If I use the 64bit drivers, it causes a kernel panic.  Google suggests this happens to everyone."


----------

